# batterie bloquée à 100%



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Septembre 2002)

Je viens d'acheter un ibook 700 tout neuf, il est excellent, mais je viens d'avoir un problème assez gênant hier : 
j'ai retiré ma batterie alors que l'ordinateur etait éteint et débranché, et la jauge de batterie s'est mise à délirer (clignotement des leds)
j'ai attendu que le phénomène s'arrête et j'ai replacé la batterie.
Je n'avais pas remarqué de suite mais la jauge de batterie est depuis cet instant bloquée à 100% (que ce soit par la jauge sur la batterie, dans la barre des menus ou dans les prefs systèmes d'économie d'énergie).

Tout ceci est très gênant car je ne peux plus savoir quand ma batterie est vide.

J'ai essayé la manip consistant à reinitialiser le gestionnaire d'économie d'énergie comme indiqué sur le site d'Apple (shift-ctrl-option-power puis attendre 5s puis rallumer) la manip m'a reinitialisé l'heure système mais ma batterie délire toujours...

des idées??


----------



## decoris (10 Septembre 2002)

un truc pas très bon mais qui va peut etre marcher : tu empeche toutes les économies d'énergie, et tu décharge complètement ta battterie (en empechant l'ordinateur de tomber en veille...)
tu laisses reposer et tu recharge a fond...

je voiis pas d'autre solutions!

enfin, si ton ibook est neuf tu peux demander une nouelle batterie, tout en essayant de garder l'ancienne... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Septembre 2002)

merci bocoup
je commencais a desesperer, j'allais appeler le sav Apple
j ai tout decharge ma batterie a fond
pius j ai retente la manip de fou (la fameuse combinaison de touches)
et apparemment ce coup ci ca a fonctionne 
donc je suis content, je vais enfin pouvoir profiter pleinement de mon nouvel ibook /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## decoris (10 Septembre 2002)

tu en seras content, j'en suis sur!!!


----------

